# Best way to paint replacement small trim part



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Hi guys, need to order a new piece of trim for my car, it's quite a small part as you can see in this photo:



The new part will come primed, any idea how I Should go about getting this painted to a good finish? Not sure if any bodyshop would bother quoting me for such a small part and I ideally want to avoid a DIY job on it (i.e cellulose or aerosol) as I've recently had a full respray finished to a great standard.

Any ideas?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What colour is it gloss black ?


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

No it's Imola Yellow which matches the rest of the car, not sure why it's black in the pic above, just found that pic on google to show as a reference


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have a look at specialist paints they do 2k gloss black aerosol . Look at their videos . Only downside is 2k is very bad for you . I got a nice finish on my wheel the other day in gloss black aerosol but its 1k so using tardis etc is out of the question now


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If its.just been resprayed did you get extra paint made up ? Id say use the body shop that did it , so far ive been unable to get a decent match on my yellow , hopefully you will ! If you use the same guys same mixing scheme in theory it should be fine


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Cheers mate, yeah good point that, didn't think bodyshops would keep left over paint for long (especially a MB spray shop, how many MB's are there in Imola yellow lol) but he said to pop in as he thinks he has enough left! Cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What car is it you have ? That's lucky there's some left !


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Yeah it was sprayed in April I think, I have a B5 Audi S4


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was this the one from the other thread the other month that you were having colour match issues ? Sweet car btw ! And very rare colour


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Ah cheers, yeah that was me lol need to get some pics up but I want to get it polished up nice first, got my das6 pro at the ready! Want to practise polishing on the workhorse (406) first though, that thing is seriously beaten up


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So you went ahead and did the whole cr in the end then . Worth it on a car of that calibre . They look sweeeeet in yellow ive only seen one before and that in sure was an estate looked epic


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> Was this the one from the other thread the other month that you were having colour match issues ? Sweet car btw ! And very rare colour


Stalker!

:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yellow car mismatch fwiieends lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I pay close attention to yellow mismatch threads squiggs you know that lol


----------

